# Squeakers on Cats



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to use some of GritGuy's squeakers this season on cats. I have a large sage flat that doesn't have many land features to set against, so I'm bett'in I'll be able to pull some cats in from quite a distance with audio. Oops---I better check the game laws first. Have any of you guy tried them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me !

The only thing that would make it better would be if I am there


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The one thing I have found about cats in our part of Texas is you have to keep the call busy and high pitched as a rule. Sure once in a while they come in to a low gravelly jack that is hardly blown, but most of the time to keep them excited you have to keep the call going. That is why I like bird sounds on an ecaller. When calls stop you will often see a cat just sit down and watch. Sometimes you may not get them to come in any farther after they sit down unless you change calls. I have watched them come in to a busy call or one that is exciting and constant and never stop till they get close to the caller. JMHO


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

From what I understand so far...these squeakers sound off about every 40 seconds all night long and there is a chukar sound. When I'm out call'in, I use the meadow lark or squealling bird on my JS call and take quite a few cats. In this part of the country,a fellow could call all season long with rabbit distress and never get a cat to come in. The advantage using a squeaker would be...Making gang sets and maybe pulling cats off their normally traveled paths up to a mile or more away.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I would think it would be great as when they get to the set visual and scent will take over.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

The units are designed so that one can use them either day or night or both, depending on your area and human intrusion.

Now the best sounds for the cats are those birds in your area that they may prey on, even though rabbits are a large part of their diet, the cats always seem to respond much better to bird sounds. The chucker sound came about from a very regular customer in Nevada who felt he needed a different edge due to his areas he was working, and it has been one of his best cat getters since. This is a custom unit however and is a higher price due to extra work.

The cats will come in from off a beaten path as well I know this just from my use, but have many testimonials from others who have tracked them from off another ridge right to the caller. There's no guarantee the paw will hit the pan, however the longer you can keep them curios about the caller the greater your chances are of success. One should be cognizant of their sets when using a squeaker unit, the units will bring in animals, one still has to have a proper set up.

Remember to always gang set while using a squeaker as not only will your target appear, you will also attract other predators to the area !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good post Grit. Am I going to have to order a custom unit or are there bird sounds available as standard? 
Can you adjust the lenght of time in between calls, and how long will the unit opperate on a battery(s).


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes I can adjust how long in between sounds, that's one of the options on the custom units, you can also decide how long you want the sound to play up to 38 seconds for one sound if you need it that long or you can have several sounds divided between that amount of time. There is only this much time on the IC so one can decide pretty much how they want it to run. Only standard bird sound is the Wood Pecker I use on the regular units, I have lots of sounds though that will work.
However I don't recommend having a sound play longer than 15 seconds, it becomes to satisfying to the targets.

Battery life is dependent on cold temps down to 32 degrees the unit will run on 4 double A's for 8 to ten days depending on how your running it. After colder temps or if you want the unit to run a long time, one can use a square 6 volt lantern battery these take the cold much better due to mass and these last up to 3 weeks at freezing or below temps. Insulating the unit help with even longer temps.

If one has private areas they can opt for a solar panel and Metal NiCad battery rechargeable's, and never have to buy battery's again, and that's no lie I've proven it with my own tests and others doing it.


----------

